# Norcal breedeer recommendationq



## Ltartof (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi All,

My daughter is looking for a Havanese breeder in NorCal. She has seen Contigo and Amor and LaTierra, been in a little contact, but has also seen some wonky reviews. Any thoughts? We got our guy here in Illinois, and she is willing to fly in also, but would be great to find a good local breeder. 

Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've heard good things about Amor, though I don't know them personally. I know several dogs from them. I don't know the others at all.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

LaTierra is great -- they rarely have puppies for sale so if you have a chance, go for it! PM me if you want more information.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I am a member of the Havanese Club of Northern California. The club's website is Home and you can contact Elaine Cirimele about puppies or retired adults at [email protected] or contact breeder-members directly using information on this page: List of Members

We also have meetings and playdates open to the general public. several times a year, our meetings are held at NorCal dog shows which is a good opportunity to meet breeders and some of their dogs. Meetings are announced on our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/Havanese.Club.of.Northern.California/

Elaine breeds adorable, healthy puppies, and their kennel name is Lil Pawz Havanese. Lil Pawz Havanese

Mary King and Rafe Schindler of LaTierra and co-breeders and co-owners of Bono, the #1 dog in the country (show dogs). As Cassandra mentioned, they may have a long waiting list for their infrequent litters. latierrahavanese

Unfortunately for puppy buyers, Kathy Patrick (Bellatak Havanese) has decided to retire from breeding and showing dogs, but there are a lot of her dogs in other people's breeding programs.

For instance, Amada Brown who is currently living in Southern California, has bred wonderful litters from Bellatak dogs in her breeding program (I think some are co-owned by Kathy Patrick, but don't quote me). This is the Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/LaBrisaHavanese

There is some information on the Havanese Club of Southern California website: https://www.socalhavs.org/, but you might find better access by joining the Facebook group and asking questions. They also have meetings and playdates and dog shows throughout the year.

I hope this is helpful.

Starr


----------



## Ltartof (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks! I will get on the Facebook page for sure- we visit Nor Cal often, and have our very own Hava... He would love to meet others. And thanks so much for all the good information.


----------

